# And you think you had a bad day?



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## HT2 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Flinger.....*

Man, that is a bad day.......

I've felt like that before.......


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 1, 2004)

Ain't we all!


----------



## Duff (Nov 1, 2004)

Many times


----------



## HT2 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Yeah, But.......*

Seems like the "bad" outweight the good by a great amount......


----------

